# Selfbow by Earl Grubbs



## chainsaw2 (Aug 9, 2006)

I need a little help. I have a selfbow made by Earl Grubbs in Calif. in the 1930's.It is 72"long and has horn nocks. The wood appears to be Yew. Can anyone tell me anything about Earl Grubbs,How many bows he made,where he worked,and what was his dealings with Pope and Young?
Thanks
Chainsaw2


----------



## 3 ARROWS (Sep 6, 2006)

*Earl Grubbs Bow & Arrows*

I have a 72in. yew, self bow with horn tips & a dozen arrows with Earl Grubbs name on each arrow, it is in the origional shipping box made of redwood. I don't think it has ever been strung. Would like any info anyone can give about it. Thanks.


----------



## chainsaw2 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Grubbs Bow*

Hi 3 Arrows,
Does the Earl Grubbs box have any marking on it? Earl Grubbs worked out on L.A,Calif in the mid 30' to the mid 40's.This is all I can find on him.
Chainsaw2


----------



## 3 ARROWS (Sep 6, 2006)

*Earl Grubbs*

Good to hear from you, I know there are 2 Earl Grubbs bows out there. 
Here is all I know. The red wood box is 3 1/2 X 2 3/4 X 71 1/2. The addresses are Earl Grubbs Bow & Arrows 5518 West Adam, Los Angeles, Calif.
it was addressed to Eleanor Hoggarth, 1430 Winchester Ave., Lakewood, Ohio.
The mailing label shows it was mailed from Culver, Calif. The address looks to be wrote in crayon, also written on the box is value of $25.00. There is nothing written on the box of arrows, they may have been attached to the wooden box. The arrows are 26 1/2 in. with small target turkey feathers, colors white & pink, the arrrors are crested pink & blue. They may have been made for a lady. Check on Google, type in Earl Grubbs, then look for archery.
There are some articles on him. My bow is 67 1/2 in. I thought it was 72 in. I am still researching anything I can find. Keep in touch. Thanks


----------



## RebelYell (Aug 31, 2006)

#


----------

